# This Sacred Isle - Steven Smith



## Steve S (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello all,

My latest novel, _This Sacred Isle_, will be published on Monday 24th October. 

_This Sacred Isle_ is an historical fantasy set in Dark Age Britain:
_
The year is AD 593 - with Roman rule a distant memory, Anglo-Saxon kingdoms now dominate most of Britain, with the native Britons driven out or enslaved in their own lands. But rumours whisper that Merlin the Sorcerer has returned to unite the Britons and defeat their hated enemy.

Meanwhile, fourteen-year-old Morcar daydreams of battles and heroic deeds. However, when his village is attacked, Morcar is forced to venture into the wild - and there he must confront the danger that threatens to destroy his people..._

If you are interested in finding out more about _This Sacred Isle_, please check out my website, which has relevant links to Amazon, iBooks, Kobo etc. The book will be available in paperback and ebook form.

Within my website, I also run a blog in which I post about my writing process and other author-related topics. 

Many thanks,

Steven


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 18, 2016)

Nice cover - shame I can't read an excerpt yet. 

In the meantime, here's a direct link to the Amazon listing: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01M0DFPMB/?tag=brite-21


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 18, 2016)

Okay, see?  Now you're hurting my pocketbook!

Cause I gotta have this book!!


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 19, 2016)

Good luck with this


----------



## crystal haven (Oct 19, 2016)

Best of luck with it.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 24, 2016)

Happy release day!

I love your book covers in general: Amazon.co.uk: Steven Smith: Books, Biogs, Audiobooks, Discussions

I may have to take a look at _Map of the Known World_ first.


----------



## Steve S (Oct 24, 2016)

Brian G Turner said:


> Happy release day!
> 
> I love your book covers in general: Amazon.co.uk: Steven Smith: Books, Biogs, Audiobooks, Discussions
> 
> I may have to take a look at _Map of the Known World_ first.



Many thanks, Brian - much appreciated! And I'm glad you like the covers.


----------



## Vaz (Oct 29, 2016)

Best of luck!


----------

